# Adamant Hydro H 7 (ever hear of it?)



## BlakeAll (Jul 26, 2016)

Has anyone ever heard of this bike? I'm obviously new to the sport but I'm not new to the earth. I've never heard of it but from what I can tell it has nice specs nice components and good reviews. A guy on Craigslist is selling one in the box for $400 retail is $2300? 
Seems a little too good to be true...

Adamant - HydroRush H7 Mountain Bike | Adamant Gear


----------



## vanamees (Oct 10, 2009)

Its probably $230 bike.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

"If it sounds too good to be true."

Sent from my E5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## avidthrasher (Jan 27, 2016)

... I don't even.

It looks like there's maybe $100 worth of componentry on the bike and maybe $40 worth of aluminum. $400 is well more than twice what could possibly be thought of as a reasonable price.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

"The HydroRush H7 takes mountain biking to the extreme with a wide range of features that will take you to the top and back. Featuring an alloy frame that's tough enough to take whatever the trail throws at it, this 27.5 inch mountain bike sports an alloy Zoom Suspension Fork and Shimano hydraulic disc brakes to keep you on the trail instead of in the brush. The shifter is a Shimano M310, and the rugged tires are 26 inches by 1.95 inch Kenda Tyre with a double-wall alloy rim. Finally, the HydroRush H7 Mountain Bike has a Prowheel chainwheel, and all of these features mean you can take any trail, anywhere, anytime. No holds barred."

I don't even know where to start, but I'll go with this:

"Finally, the HydroRush H7 Mountain Bike has a Prowheel chainwheel, and all of these features mean you can take any trail, anywhere, anytime. No holds barred."

The presence of a kickstand means they truly have no concept of what "any trail, anywhere, anytime" actually means. Zoom fork? They make the XCR Suntour fork seem like a Rock Shox Pike.

_Edited: The shifters and hydrailic disc brakes from Shimano are decent, if not good for that price, but Zoom forks IME, are not trail worthy. SR forks are not great, but a step up from Zoom IME._

For $425, you can get this Specialized Hardrock already assembled, tuned, and ready to ride from a your local bike shop, probably get at least one free tuneup down the road (so to speak), and have dealer support nearby should you need it. It doesn't have disc brakes, but even with v-brakes, this bike would be a better buy than the Adamant Hydro H7.

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/bikes/mountain/trail/hardrock-v-650b/115480

Most any local bike shop will have something similar to the Hardrock for a similar price.

I looked on the Dallas craigslist, and there are several used bikes for $400 that I would rather have. Go to the bike section, specify 'by owner' and search for:

Trek Marlin
Specilized Hardrock
Specialized Rockhopper
Giant Talon
Cannondale Trail

Or just search for the brand name only and see what pops up. Bottom line from me is that whatever you do, do not buy the Adamant Hydro H7 if you actually want to ride trails, and do not buy it for anything for anywhere near $400, or even $200. If you reference an ad in a post here before you buy, you'll get some good feedback on whether or not it is worthy of consideration. Glad you came here first when so many come here saying "Look what I bought!"

Good luck, and be patient.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Wow, that's scary, it is on Amazon for $2300, I sure hope no-one actually buys it. And it is "one size fits all".

Here's some of the copy:

• Top tube measures 27.5-in
• …this 27.5 inch mountain bike…
•…the rugged tires are 26 inches by 1.95 inch Kenda…

Stay far, far away from that bike shaped object; jeffj above has good advice.


----------



## kruzmisl (Jul 17, 2006)

I think that many of these were "won" on DealDash, an online auction site. some of their items show really high retail prices so more people will bid.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Kickstand? Take my $2300!


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

all the cables run over the top tub and to the right of the stem lol


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

BlakeAll said:


> . A guy on Craigslist is selling one in the box for $400 retail is $2300?
> Seems a little too good to be true...


In the box for $400 retail is $2300 ,Buwhahahahahaha

One look at the fork and the 3x9 tells me I am looking at an entry level
bike,, I would say with those parts Its a $299 bike pretty much anywhere.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Osco said:


> In the box for $400 retail is $2300 ,Buwhahahahahaha
> 
> One look at the fork and the 3x9 tells me I am looking at an entry level
> bike,, I would say with those parts Its a $299 bike pretty much anywhere.


Kickstand, 26" platform, side-top-tube-mounted cables, and baby-blue striping adds $2001 exactly.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

kruzmisl said:


> I think that many of these were "won" on DealDash, an online auction site. some of their items show really high retail prices so more people will bid.


Thanks for the update...to the thread from 2016.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

kruzmisl said:


> I think that many of these were "won" on DealDash, an online auction site. some of their items show really high retail prices so more people will bid.


This is absolutely hilarious for a first post, but I am not sure that's the extent of it. It may be true that these appeared on one of those sites, but there is more to it.

The manufacturer website quotes $2300 MSRP and lets you buy the bike on their website for that amount of money. I want to know who is stupid enough to do that, when for the same money, you can buy a bike from ANY OTHER MANUFACTURER that is infinitely better quality. This has scam written all over it, but it's a different sort of scam than we usually see, because there's apparently real product. Someone is just charging really stupid amounts of money for it. It's clear that several of the Amazon reviews are fake.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B01HMFQLI0/ref=dp_olp_used_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=used


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Man, I really hope those reviews are fake, and that multiple sets of grandparents aren't being screwed.

Love this review though:
_
"Obscenely overpriced. The same quality of bike can be purchased from a reputable brand for $400. Steer clear of this piece of crap."_


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

phlegm said:


> Man, I really hope those reviews are fake, and that multiple sets of grandparents aren't being screwed.
> 
> Love this review though:
> _
> "Obscenely overpriced. The same quality of bike can be purchased from a reputable brand for $400. Steer clear of this piece of crap."_


Yeah, clear indicator of fake reviews are that apparently the only people that bought the bike were buying it for grandkids. LMFAO, right. Stupid, wealthy grandparents...or paid shills.


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

noapathy said:


> Thanks for the update...to the thread from 2016.


LOL,,didn't even notice that

defiantly holds it's value,,was $2300 in 2016 and still worth $2300 in 2018


----------

